# Cleveland harbor area



## Hdwrench (Sep 14, 2011)

Anyone have any luck fishing the area around Cleveland harbor? I know Sandusky bay is the premier spot on Lake Erie but I’m closer to Cleveland and still want to get some big channels. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macky (Mar 1, 2013)

Not sure about the harbor area but the Cuyahoga river has produced some nice sized channels for me, Although not the size of Sandusky Bay Channels I regularly catch 7-10lb fish when targeting them. I would expect other Lake Erie tributaries to have similar sized cats. I thought about trying near the mouth at Lake Erie just never have.


----------



## Hdwrench (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks actually went out Tuesday night outside the breakwall and caught 6 nice channels along with 2 over 28” using shrimp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

